

Show HN: My first django website: full-length youtube movies - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I have created: http://keepermovies.com/ Website which searches throught twitter, reddit and youtube to find full-length youtube movies. New movies are being added every hour. This is my first python/django website. Please give me your feedback :)<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
ibudiallo
Thank you for sharing your project. I haven't gone through all your website
but there is one thing that bugs me.: the duration in seconds. Try to format
it. I don't need to do the math to convert the time in minutes or hours,
that's what computers are for.

~~~
wsieroci
I will change that in next iteration.

------
ibudiallo
Clickable <http://keepermovies.com>

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks

------
royka118
Ill check it out tonight

